# iPod Adapter Issue. Help!



## JunioR_VW (Jul 30, 2002)

I have a 2006 Mk5 GTI with the OEM ipod adapter. Whenever I try to switch songs while listening to ipod, the damn thing hesitates or just keeps playing a current song for a second or two before going to the next song.
I had this issue in my mk4 Golf with the phatnoise keg. After doing a firmware upgrade it worked flawlessly.
Is this what I need on the mk5 ipod? Is there any way to do it?
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: iPod Adapter Issue. Help! (JunioR_VW)*

there is no firmware update for the OEM adapter that I'm aware of, you could attempt to reset it by disconnecting it and reconnecting it, or you could try to have it warrentied through your reseller

often times a simpler solution is to reset the ipod
good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JunioR_VW (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: iPod Adapter Issue. Help! ([email protected])*

you mean disconnecting the ipod adapter?
and who would be the reseller? Where I bought the adapter?


----------



## JunioR_VW (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: iPod Adapter Issue. Help! (JunioR_VW)*

Another question, do I lose MFSW functions when changing out the oem radio?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: iPod Adapter Issue. Help! (JunioR_VW)*

with the propper parts, you can keep your steering wheel audio controls, but you'll loose the cluster display ability


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:28 PM 11-6-2007_


----------



## JunioR_VW (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: iPod Adapter Issue. Help! ([email protected])*

Is there a list of Ipods that are "approved" for use with the oem ipod adapter? Perhaps the newer ipods aren't compatible.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod Adapter Issue. Help! (JunioR_VW)*

the iPod video works perfectly. The classic might have problems but I havent heard of them yet.


----------



## JunioR_VW (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: iPod Adapter Issue. Help! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_the iPod video works perfectly. The classic might have problems but I havent heard of them yet.


So I should reset the ipod adapter?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod Adapter Issue. Help! (JunioR_VW)*

You can try that by unplugging the interface from the radio. You can also try to reset the iPod.


----------



## JunioR_VW (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: iPod Adapter Issue. Help! ([email protected])*

Ok. Question. If I have had the battery unplugged for a few hours, this should have reset everything in the car, including the ipod adapter? No?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod Adapter Issue. Help! (JunioR_VW)*

Yes and no. Reseting the adapter while the radios still has power might disconnect and reconnect the protocol. If you just unplug the battery it might not reset.


----------



## JunioR_VW (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: iPod Adapter Issue. Help! ([email protected])*

OK. So I unlugged the cable leading into the ipod adapter while it was playing. Plugged it back in after it stopped playing. Still have the same issue.
I have read though that VW ipod adapter is only compatible with the following iPod models: 3rd and 4th generation, iPod mini, iPod photo, iPod nano.
I am using a 30gb iPod video. Is this the same as the iPod photo?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod Adapter Issue. Help! (JunioR_VW)*

The video iPod works. Did you unplug the ipod cable or the car connection cable?


----------



## JunioR_VW (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: iPod Adapter Issue. Help! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The video iPod works. Did you unplug the ipod cable or the car connection cable?

Actually both...i first did the wire that goes to the ipod, but then i realized that the power would be coming from the radio, so I unplugged that end as well.


----------

